# 2000 pathfinder suto shift delay problems. help?



## boostjunky (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey guys,

Ok so a friend of mine has a 2000 pathfinder 4X4 with an automatic transmission that's starting to have some issues. I'm trying to help her out by trying to figure out where the problem may lie. Now I'm quite mechanically inclined but when it comes to auto transmissions I don't have a lot of experience as all my cars/race cars have been manual. So if you guys could give me a little insight that would be awesome!

So what's happening is that when shifting from Park into Drive or from Reverse into Drive (Park into Reverse seems to be fine) the transmission shift seems delayed. It will allow the truck to roll as if in neutral before finally kicking into gear after a couple seconds. Definitely takes longer than it should. However as soon as its in Drive it seems to do just fine when shifting between gears while driving. and shifting back into park when coming to a stop is fine as well. So basically only when initially shifting into the Drive position is when this problem is occuring

Anyone have any clues as to what might be the culprit or something I could take a look at? any help would be much appreciated!

thanks guys,
-Jeff Archer


----------



## cromwell1234 (Oct 22, 2009)

I have the same exact problem, not a clue, but its getting worse


----------



## cromwell1234 (Oct 22, 2009)

sorry probably a bad tranny==One of the indications of a transmission problem is delayed engagement, when there is a long delay between the moment you shift the shifter into "D" (Drive) or "R" (Reverse) and the moment the transmission kicks in.
It's easier to note delayed engagement after a car was sitting for a while: With the transmission in "P" (Park) start the engine, and wait until the engine rpm has reduced to normal level (650 - 850 rpm).
With your foot holding down the brake pedal, shift to the "D" (Drive) position. Almost immediately the transmission should engage - it feels like the car wants to creep forward. This should happen very smoothly, without a strong jerk or clunk. 
Shift to "N" (Neutral), and the transmission should disengage. Now, still holding the brakes, shift to the "R" (Reverse) position. Again, the transmission kicks in almost immediately - you will feel the car wants to creep backward. This also should be very smooth, without a jerk or clunk.
Now, still holding the brake pedal down, try to shift from D to R and back. There should be no strong jerk or clunk. 
If there is a notable long delay (more than 1 seconds) between the moment you shift and the moment the transmission kicks in, such a transmission might be either too worn or has some problem, avoid this car. 
d new, did some research on our problem

tranny seems shot, wont shift into drive for about 30 seconds and got progressively worse


----------



## boostjunky (Jan 5, 2010)

anyone else had problems like this?


----------



## Smith1000 (Dec 29, 2005)

We have a 95 Pathfinder with an automatic transmission and it has always had somewhat of a delayed engagement when shifting. It had 95k on it when we purchased it and it as about 120k on it now. NOw, my wife says it seems like it doesn't want to shift into high gear on the highway. I haven't driven it at higher speeds yet to check this out. This vehicle has never had hard use at all. I do wish we had bought one with a 5 spd manual. I have 5 speeds in our Nissan HBs and they are great. Tons better than the automatic tranny.


----------



## prowatt (Apr 27, 2011)

*Pathfinder shift delay*

I got the same problem with my 96 Pathfinder. Has about 110,000 Miles on it. After start up, shifting to reverse, no problem. Drops in right away. Park to drive, long delay. The colder the weather, the longer the delay. If you shift from park to reverse and then to drive, it shifts right away. All other function is normal. Are there separate solenoids for shifting to drive and reverse? 
Scratching my head.


----------

